# Renovating a flat in Valencia



## jimmyd (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Guys, 


I have recently bought a flat in Valencia city which I am looking to renovate. However, as I am new to Spain I am not so familiar with where to go to buy materials. I want to completely renovate the flat, meaning new kitchen, bathrooms, flooring, rewire etc. 

I want to go for quality but not spend a fortune. Budgetting about 7-8k for the kitchen. Also want to do the floors in white valencian marble. Anyone know where are the best places to go to buy good kitchens? I dont really fancy an Ikea kitchen as the quality is not so good. 

I will also need some trades people (plumber, carpenter, electrician etc). If anyone around Valencia is looking for work send me a PM. 

Thanks

J


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jimmyd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have recently bought a flat in Valencia city which I am looking to renovate. However, as I am new to Spain I am not so familiar with where to go to buy materials. I want to completely renovate the flat, meaning new kitchen, bathrooms, flooring, rewire etc.
> ...




You'll also need the appropriate licences from the town hall! Best not to forget these or you may be heavily fined.

There are many kitchen companies; Cocina Facil is one that springs to mind but there are also up-market kitchen companies. Take a look in the yellow pages and then visit them - it's hard to know who sells quality without viewing it first.


----------



## jimmyd (Oct 25, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> You'll also need the appropriate licences from the town hall! Best not to forget these or you may be heavily fined.
> 
> There are many kitchen companies; Cocina Facil is one that springs to mind but there are also up-market kitchen companies. Take a look in the yellow pages and then visit them - it's hard to know who sells quality without viewing it first.


Thanks man, 

Will definately check out Cocina Facil as i've heard of that company. Good point on the licenses too. I guess I will need an architect. I am moving some walls and stuff (nothing structural) but it seems like I will still need an architect to manage the beurocracy and draw up the plans?

J


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I would be very interested in hearing about your project as it progresses. I don't know if anyone has ever posted about their experiences renovating a flat in a city in this forum.

If you don't mind me asking, what is the age of the building the flat is in? What neighborhood? I am curious how "historic" it is, since I am sure those are harder to renovate.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Your best bet is to ask around locally about a good builder who is established with proper premises, not just working out of the back of a Ford Transit with a mobile phone. 

It is not advisable just to jump in with a Brit just because he speaks English - he may well not be covered by proper insurances nor might his employees, he may not comply with the proper rules so if anything goes wrong you may have no comeback and might well find yourself liable if an employee is injured or worse. We had a Brit builder who seemed to be doing everything correctly but his electrician was incompetent, leaving bare wires dotted around so that the painter kept tripping the power as he disturbed them. Many Brits have just done a bit of DiY back in UK then come here and describe themselves as builders, plumbers, electricians, etc.

Remember, you are more likely to be ripped off by a Brit who can just up sticks and disappear than by a Spaniard who has ties to the locality as many have found to their cost.

Note: a properly established builder will not be asking for money in advance unless it is a really big job - people here have been caught out by the dishonest roofer, etc who wants the money for materials and then just disppears.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Your best bet is to ask around locally about a good builder who is established with proper premises, not just working out of the back of a Ford Transit with a mobile phone.
> 
> It is not advisable just to jump in with a Brit just because he speaks English - he may well not be covered by proper insurances nor might his employees, he may not comply with the proper rules so if anything goes wrong you may have no comeback and might well find yourself liable if an employee is injured or worse. We had a Brit builder who seemed to be doing everything correctly but his electrician was incompetent, leaving bare wires dotted around so that the painter kept tripping the power as he disturbed them. Many Brits have just done a bit of DiY back in UK then come here and describe themselves as builders, plumbers, electricians, etc.
> 
> ...



That'll be me then - the (Spanish) builder wanted half the money for roofing materials and then never came back. We did find him but he just shrugged his shoulders. We took him to court but he was already bankrupt so no joy there!

My advice - use a Spanish builder who is well established and recommended. Plus, do NOT give any money up-front.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Licences are very important and although the requirements vary from region to region you can be pretty sure you will need them. A good architect is usually the best way to go as they will have been through the loop before, know their way around the town hall and red tape etc and should help with the project management. A good one should also know reputable builders. Many areas have good FaceBook pages where people recommend decent folk from their own experiences so that might be worth a try. We found an excellent (British) car mechanic that way and also a brilliant (Jamaican) boiler engineer. (Our previous gas boiler was installed by a Spanish guy who properly ripped us off and left us with a gas boiler that was close to exploding.)And talking about licences, you need a licence in Spain for practically everything. We are sighing with relief today as our licences for breathing and peeing came through. Just in time, let me tell you....


----------



## jimmyd (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys. Sounds like an architect is definately the way to go. 

I am actually toying with the idea of blogging the whole process. Im sure it will be a steep learning curve. 

Re: Builders .One of my contacts here has given me a list of trades people that has worked on his apartment so that should help me. Some brits, some spanish. I can speak decent spanish so it does not bother me to use spanish builders. 

I will be buying all the materials myself.....and I am thinking of importing a lot from China, (including bathroom and all the furniture). Only problem is I need to be a resident here for a year so looking for a way round this through using an import agent of something. Can save a LOT of money like this from what I have seen on the internet. Anyone had any experience of doing this?

Thanks


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

I would be amazed to find a bathroom suite cheaper than Spain .you could buy the lot from a local supplier very reasonably.quality tiles start about six euros a metre.what happens when your Chinese bathroom suite arrives with a broken sink?or replacement parts for your toilet in three years time?leroy merlin have roca suites and tiles at good prices also.i reformed a hairdressers here and she had ordered the sinks from china (via a British agent) and half where in pieces.it took months to sort out .she had to open a month late with half the shop not finished. good luck anyway with your reform.despite what some people say there are rogues of all nationalities out there,personal recommendations are the best way to go


----------

